# Sony fans - games moving to Xbox360



## Aquin (Mar 9, 2009)

For Ps3 owners, how many of you are also pissed that a lot of companies are choosing to move to the 360?

The most recent Square-Enix fail in this case was Star Ocean 4: The Last Hope. I want to play that game very very badly, i am a huge SO nut, Second Evolution being my favorite... but should i save $450 just to play one game? I mean come on Microsoft, stop taking my favorite games. 

I've also heard that FF13 may become an Xbox360 exclusive.

Dammit these are Sony games, it doesn't feel right playing them on a foreign system.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 10, 2009)

You can't really say "playing games on foreign systems" while using Final Fantasy and Star Ocean as examples.


----------



## Jack the Silver Dragon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Actually, FF13 has been confirmed that it will come to the Xbox 360. 
FF13 Versus is still being an exclusive to the ps3*


----------



## Rifter (Mar 10, 2009)

Can't say I've noticed this, no. If anything, I'm surprised at the number of games being ported over to the PS3. Poor thing's kind of the Gamecube of this generation.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, if they want to sell current-gen, hi-def games, they got to hit where the money is.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 10, 2009)

_Does it really fucking matter?_

It's not like it's going to ruin your experience while playing them. Sure, you're gonna need to wait a bit longer for Final Fantasy XIII, but still, who gives a fuck? If you're pissed off that companies are sharing their games on other consoles because - hey! - not everyone owns everyone's favorite giant black box of awesomeness, then get the fuck over it and move on.


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 10, 2009)

Aquin said:


> For Ps3 owners, how many of you are also pissed that a lot of companies are choosing to move to the 360?
> 
> The most recent Square-Enix fail in this case was Star Ocean 4: The Last Hope. I want to play that game very very badly, i am a huge SO nut, Second Evolution being my favorite... but should i save $450 just to play one game? I mean come on Microsoft, stop taking my favorite games.
> 
> ...



lolravingfanboys. lolravingfanboyswhoforgetthisisaboutmoney.

Just go buy a $200 Arcade, get the HD and 3 months of Live for 20 thanks to the upgrade plan and stop bitching. Square-Enix has ALWAYS gone where the money is, and Sony dropped the ball in a most epic manner this gen with third parties.

Buy a 360, buy a PS3, buy a Wii, own them all, stop bitching and remember, video games aren't about sucking your taint and wiping away your tears, it's about profit. Lots and lots and lots of profit. Or go get a job, make something really trendsetting, make billions, then pay SE to keep their games on Sony systems, forever.


----------



## Masakuni (Mar 10, 2009)

Just get a 360 to play those games. Don't be so close-minded towards one console; that kind of thinking makes you miss out on other awesome games.

The game will (hopefully) still be great to play either way, 360, PS3, Wii, or whatever it's released on.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 10, 2009)

I really don't care because most of these games I don't play anyway.  Maybe I'd care if Killzone was being ported or something, but even still, it doesn't matter because if I can still play a game on a system, that's what I'm gonna friggin' do.


----------



## Wreth (Mar 10, 2009)

My Xstationcube is awesome. All games should be on all consoles srsly


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 10, 2009)

Just get a cheap arcade. you don't HAVe to pay Xbox live. My 360's not hooked up to the internet and it's never goign to be until I can inject ritalin into every player's system.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 10, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> My Xstationcube is awesome. All games should be on all consoles srsly



Okawii PS360 plz.


----------



## Aquin (Mar 10, 2009)

Masakuni said:


> Just get a 360 to play those games. Don't be so close-minded towards one console; that kind of thinking makes you miss out on other awesome games.
> 
> The game will (hopefully) still be great to play either way, 360, PS3, Wii, or whatever it's released on.



Its not that I'm closet minded, I have actually been more open minded about getting the 360 this year then ever before. I've seen some really nice games for it. My problem, in this case, is cost.. and adjustment to the actual system. I mean the controller is HUGE. Plus the design of the system itself is UGLY. Sure ya can put skins on it but i mean still.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah I really liked the Dualshock controller better.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 10, 2009)

Final Fantasy is a NINTENDO GAME! It's been on a foreign system since FFVII >.>


If you gonna hate.. Hate right..

newfags.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 10, 2009)

Rifter said:


> Can't say I've noticed this, no. If anything, I'm surprised at the number of games being ported over to the PS3. Poor thing's kind of the Gamecube of this generation.


Heck, I almost wanted to make a Neo Geo comparison.


----------



## AlexX (Mar 10, 2009)

Eli said:


> Final Fantasy is a NINTENDO GAME! It's been on a foreign system since FFVII >.>


Same applies to Star Ocean. First two were on nintendo consoles, I believe...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 11, 2009)

Aquin said:


> For Ps3 owners, how many of you are also pissed that a lot of companies are choosing to move to the 360?


 Who in their right mind would buy a Ps3? 


Aquin said:


> The most recent Square-Enix fail in this case was Star Ocean 4: The Last Hope. I want to play that game very very badly, i am a huge SO nut, Second Evolution being my favorite... but should i save $450 just to play one game? I mean come on Microsoft, stop taking my favorite games.


 360 = The new rpg system


Aquin said:


> I've also heard that FF13 may become an Xbox360 exclusive.


 Again, 360 = The new rpg system


Aquin said:


> Dammit these are Sony games, it doesn't feel right playing them on a foreign system.


What the fuck are you talking about?


Lukar said:


> _Does it really fucking matter?_
> 
> It's not like it's going to ruin your experience while playing them. Sure, you're gonna need to wait a bit longer for Final Fantasy XIII, but still, who gives a fuck? If you're pissed off that companies are sharing their games on other consoles because - hey! - not everyone owns everyone's favorite giant black box of awesomeness, then get the fuck over it and move on.


 This.


Eli said:


> Final Fantasy is a NINTENDO GAME! It's been on a foreign system since FFVII >.>
> 
> 
> If you gonna hate.. Hate right..
> ...


 Final Fantasy is a Square-Enix made game not Nintendo.

If your gonna to be smart ..  then try to be smart!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 11, 2009)

Apparently it's the new RPG console never mind that the DS has likely seen more than it will for awhile since 2004.


----------



## Kesteh (Mar 11, 2009)

Right...so instead of going for money, companies will resurrect the CDI and publish games for it due to excessive fanbase bawwing.

I wonder what Gannon's up to...


----------



## Aquin (Mar 11, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> .
> 
> If your gonna to be smart ..  then try to be smart!



I've always hated uber Xbox360 fanboys. Final Fantasy is a SQUARESOFT title. Get the company right sheesh. Squaresoft became Square-Enix around FF12. 

People such as yourself are one of the reasons i never wanted to get a 360 in the first place. You discount any other system before you even give the others a strong enough chance. The main reason i hated the 360 is because most of the games are FPS. The only new-generation FPS that i have liked is the FEAR series. Halo was my big turn off for the 360.

Also Eli, i know its Squaresoft and i know it was originally on Nintendo, but i wasn't talking about the old school FFs (they are epic in their own right.), i was talking about FF13, and Sony vs Xbox, not once did i bring Nintendo up.

I'm starting to wonder if this topic should be moved to rants and raves.


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 11, 2009)

Aquin said:


> The main reason i hated the 360 is because most of the games are FPS.



Stupid fanboy is clueless.


----------



## TehSean (Mar 11, 2009)

So has all the whining in this thread generated global ports of the games you want yet?

lol....


----------



## kitetsu (Mar 11, 2009)

Aquin said:


> The main reason i hated the 360 is because most of the games are FPS. The only new-generation FPS that i have liked is the FEAR series. Halo was my big turn off for the 360.



Why should you be so discouraged about shit Master Chief does that nobody cares about anymore? I still hold on to my DS even though over 70% of the library is trash.


----------



## Kitoth (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok i want to set some things straight about some things said as well as my thoughts.

1: FF13 will be released for BOTH consoles but Ps3 will have the exclusive FF13 versus a side story as it were.

2: Too many people i hear saying why did Square buy Enix?.. I know none of you said that but for the record. Enix bought Square.

3: I am a huge Star ocean fan as well and I want to play certain exclusive games for the 360, So my plan is to either get the arcade version or the base version of 360.. There are also games for the Ps3 I want to play that are exclusive I DO plan to get a Ps3 but I am waiting on that for now till I as well as many other see if the rumor about a possible price drop will happen next month.(i heard the rumors from web sites both fan based and real websites as well as many Game Stop and Toys R us employees so never know).

4: Depending on sales of games that were either previously for one console or mutiple such are Final Fantasy series or even Sonic and Mega Man games. they may go back to being multi-console, it all depends on sales. I mean i could see Star ocean 4 still be released down the line if the sales for the 360 are horrible and fans want a Ps3 version. Its all about the money in the end.

As for my thoughts. I'll get what i want for what console I want. its its a multi-platform game I'll choose what I prefer better or if its borderline like one game has something different than the other version. I'll ask around see which is more preferred by a large group. Though is the game is a FPS and is on PC chances are unless there is a good reason for me to play a console version of it. I'll be sticking to my more customizable Pc for such games. like F.E.A.R 2. Give me my 6 button mouse and keyboard where i can setup things how i like them, as well as my choice of resolution, brightness and etc.

Bottom line when it comes to games for consoles though and this includes the Wii. If a game I like is coming out and i know I'll want to play it. I just hope they don't force me to use one specific controller. Some game are not as fun if you are forced to use a controller you think the game style is not good for(like Lego Star Wars complete series for Wii).


----------



## Aurali (Mar 11, 2009)

People contribute the playstations survival solely on the move to make Final Fantasy a Playstation game.

Smart move by SquareSoft, The playstation's graphics system outdid the N64 three fold. This move broke ground for Sony, giving developers a reason to switch

However, Sony failed to recognize 90% of their fanbase was casual gamers. And lost them with the PS3.. I was rooting for the PS3 up until that announcement. Besides.. who makes a console with zero backwards compatibility anymore?



Perverted Impact said:


> Final Fantasy is a Square-Enix made game not Nintendo.
> 
> If your gonna to be smart ..  then try to be smart!



don't be an idiot.. look at the context of what I was writing to and try again.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 11, 2009)

Aquin said:


> The only new-generation FPS that i have liked is the FEAR series. Halo was my big turn off for the 360.



...I might actually like you...and not just cause you're a fellow reptilian. 

I find that most of the games out there today are utter shit and even when we had stuff like the Vic 20 or the Commodore 64 that was the case.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 12, 2009)

Aquin said:


> I've always hated uber Xbox360 fanboys. Final Fantasy is a SQUARESOFT title. Get the company right sheesh. Squaresoft became Square-Enix around FF12.


Yeah, But it's called "Square-Enix" _now._


Aquin said:


> People such as yourself are one of the reasons i never wanted to get a 360 in the first place. You discount any other system before you even give the others a strong enough chance. The main reason i hated the 360 is because most of the games are FPS. The only new-generation FPS that i have liked is the FEAR series. Halo was my big turn off for the 360.


 Way to jump to conclusion, I don't even like FPS games and the fact I don't even have a Xbox360!


kitetsu said:


> Why should you be so discouraged about shit Master Chief does that nobody cares about anymore? I still hold on to my DS even though over 70% of the library is trash.


 What, The DS's library is far more better then the PS3's and Xbox360's



Eli said:


> Smart move by SquareSoft, The playstation's graphics system outdid the N64 three fold. This move broke ground for Sony, giving developers a reason to switch.


 Uh no, It was the fact that psx's cds can hold up more memory then N64's cartridge.


Eli said:


> However, Sony failed to recognize 90% of their fanbase was casual gamers. And lost them with the PS3.. I was rooting for the PS3 up until that announcement. Besides.. who makes a console with zero backwards compatibility anymore?


Wasn't the Ps3 a casual system anyways?


Eli said:


> don't be an idiot.. look at the context of what I was writing to and try again.


 Context?

There was no context what so ever, All you just said was " Durr Durr Final Fantasy is a NINTENDO GAME! Durr Durr"

BTW, Nintendo has a "licenses" for some of the Final Fantasy games.
For example : FF1 Nes/GBA, FF2 Nes/GBA, FF1+2 Snes, FF3 Nes/DS,
FF2(FF4) Snes/GBA, FF5 Snes, FF3(FF6) Snes/GBA. Ect
were licensed by Nintendo.


----------



## Aquin (Mar 12, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> ...I might actually like you...and not just cause you're a fellow reptilian.
> 
> I find that most of the games out there today are utter shit and even when we had stuff like the Vic 20 or the Commodore 64 that was the case.



*nods* Seconded, its all about the money now. Back then it was all about the fun in a game, more then the profit it would make. I don't even think companies listen to fan suggestions like they used to anymore.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 12, 2009)

It's not moving - it's going multi-console.

Heck, SE has said that they'll be porting SO4 (not that it's worth it, what a crappy game), Last Remnant (moar liek SaGa Remnant) and Infinite Undiscovery.


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 12, 2009)

Aquin said:


> *nods* Seconded, its all about the money now. Back then it was all about the fun in a game, more then the profit it would make. I don't even think companies listen to fan suggestions like they used to anymore.



Newsflash:It's been about the money from the time Steve Jobs, Nolan Bushnell and Steve Wozniak and the rest of the Atari crew were smoking pot and putting together Pong arcade units in a run down roller skate rink in the fall of 1972. It's ALWAYS been about the money, you silly git. 

And fan suggestions are rarely profitable.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 13, 2009)

Aquin said:


> *nods* Seconded, its all about the money now. Back then it was all about the fun in a game, more then the profit it would make. I don't even think companies listen to fan suggestions like they used to anymore.




It was always about money, I think the only reason some companies try so hard to please their fans is because they always pay up. I bet Valve can just defecate all over a Companion cube with Gordon Freeman slapped on it and their fans will still say it's the best game ever. 

Why do you think they always follow trends and why those obscure games (That often come from Asia) never get localized? It's too risky. Better to have a small staff of people working on a low-budget game than having a localizing-staff large enough to match Palau's population and enough money to pay for another stupid analogy.


----------



## Dragon-Commando (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm gonna have to dissagree about it always being about money. Sure, the money was the reason for selling the game, but alot of older games where made by people who actualy cared about making something a work of art, with a good story line.

Good examples of games that obviously where done for more than money are games like:

Doom 1/2
Lands of Lore 1/2/3
Blood (there was a 2, but that came out at the wrong time/on the wrong engine)
Duke nukem 3d
Rise of the triad

Hell I could write a fue pages of older games. One thing that I noticed as a trend back then, if the game was made just for the money, IT SUCKED.

Games don't seem all that great to me anymore because they are completely driven by money, theres no passion in the developers now. Its just a bunch of textures and filters, theres no art left in video games.

The only place I see that passion is in the Mod communities, regardless of engine, there's great stuff, and amazing ideas being generated by mod teams. I say its completely to do with the fact there is no money involved, the instant you involve money, that passion seems to dissapear and the art becomes bland textures and models with a bland colorless story ontop.

Now, I'm not saying all newer games are like this, but alot of them are. I personaly think the Half-life series is still a good example of what should be comming from developers. The only reason this is true though is because they started work on it just before the decline. Half-life came out just as video games started to look bland and repetitive. Its the only reason I still have hope for decent games these days.

I'm not saying half-life is the only one though, I realy wish games would go back to the way they where in the old days, Blood is probably my favorite all time game as far as artwork goes. Sprites allowed them to render everything in an amazing artistic style.

Nowadays everything looks the same, its always realisim with crazy shaders and bling, theres no creativity anymore, even the sounds are all samples taken from somewhere else. I've seen the same shotgun model used in three different games by three different companies! Its getting to the point that some games seriously look like they where made from some kind of drag and drop system, like somebody just patched it together from a bunch of pre-made resources and added a story and booted it out to the publisher.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 13, 2009)

> People such as yourself are one of the reasons i never wanted to get a 360 in the first place. _*You discount any other system before you even give the others a strong enough chance.*_ The main reason i hated the 360 is because most of the games are FPS. The only new-generation FPS that i have liked is the FEAR series. Halo was my big turn off for the 360.


 
_*You're doing the same.*_

Also? Most 360 games aren't First Person Shooters, and I can easily say that a good portion of my games library are mostly survival horror games (Dead Space), driving games (NFS, Forza), and rpg's (Mass Effect being a favorite.) Only three of the games in my library are first person shooters' -- Halo 3, Battlefield: Bad Company, and BioShock (besides a friend who recently gave me CoD: WoW for my Christmas, and the fact I got rid of CoD4:MW to get BF:BC.) 

So, trust me -- the games library is more than diverse enough to find something you like.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 13, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> What, The DS's library is far more better then the PS3's and Xbox360's
> 
> Wasn't the Ps3 a casual system anyways?



The DS library has more games, if that is what you meant, but the library has few major hits. Which with the 360 and PS3 (which is hard to compare a handheld to consoles), game after game is a big hit, if not a major hit in the gaming community. 



The PS3 is a competitive system, like the 360. There may be casual games, and casual gamers, but that isn't their prime focus, mainly because the Wii has that market cornered.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 13, 2009)

No, What I meant was the Ds has more better game then the PS3's and Xbox360's.


----------



## TehSean (Mar 13, 2009)

Emulation will have the most games )


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 13, 2009)

This pisses me off. Not because I am a sony fan (I don't do the whole retard fan thing), but because this is going to be the death of game diversity. When all games start going multi-platform that is when you know the gaming industry is dead.

When I grew up playing games, what made it great owning the different systems is that each system had it's own thing that made it awesome, and it helped perpetrate diversity in games. Nintendo had it's thing, and Sony had it's thing...and when X-box showed up it got it's own thing.

Now though it's like...WTF? It's why I've sort of stopped even buying games or looking into the systems, the diversity is not there and most games now have zero plot but big graphics. Is still stand by my original view, that graphics don't make the game.

Do you think Xenosaga would have been any worse if it were on PS1? No it would not. Would Legends of Dragoon have been better if it were released on PS3? no....what makes a game for me is an attempt at plot and good characters, and good music...it's like a good movie or a good book only you get to do so much more.

In any case fuck the new world of console gaming. It's all retarded.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 13, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> No, What I meant was the Ds has more better game then the PS3's and Xbox360's.



It might have games you prefer more, then the Ps3 and 360, but in general, that simply isn't true :/


----------



## CyberFoxx (Mar 13, 2009)

Bah, I couldn't care what console a game is on, as long as it has a PC port or a damned good emulator. (I still want my RE:CV PC port Capcom!)


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 13, 2009)

Dragon-Commando said:


> I'm gonna have to dissagree about it always being about money. Sure, the money was the reason for selling the game, but alot of older games where made by people who actualy cared about making something a work of art, with a good story line.
> 
> Good examples of games that obviously where done for more than money are games like:
> 
> ...




I'm quite glad to see that there are some more rational-minded people responding to this thread. Thank you. *Gives you a massive snickerdoodle that is fresh from the oven*

Modders have that passion, as do "indies" because guess what...they're not doing it for money. They're making ROM hacks, game mods, and independent games for fun or because it's their hobby. 

Oh and your point on sprites...you can't make sprite games unless it's for the DS anymore, because everyone is under the delusion that if it has sprites, then it's SNES graphics. Never mind that some of those backgrounds like in Disgaea have way too many colours on-screen at once and that even some games like King's Quest VII and Torin's Passage that featured hand-drawn animated sprites and backgrounds wouldn't have worked on the SNES. I used to tinker around with sprites for fun and whenever I tried to work with GBA or PS1 sprites I noticed there were WAY more colours on some of the sprites like on Street Fighter III sprites than even Super Mario RPG or Sonic. 

And you also can't make colourful graphics because now that's "gay". Dude, I was practically ready to GLOMP Blizzard when they released a colourful Diablo III trailer because it's actually NOT smearing everything in mud or dirt. Amongst games that are trying to be "Realistic" by hiring people who are colourblind, it really stands out. Realism won't contain as much colours as WoW, but it also won't be as dull and uninteresting to look at as Grand Theft Auto IV. (And people are under the delusion that brown actually works ALL the time. Sure, it worked for Far Cry 2 and Nightfall because they take place in Africa or African-inspired continents that actually do look like that, except NIghtfall actually gave you some colour when you went to Vabbi) 

That's also why I won't get an HD screen. All that money to look at nice brown and dark gray. Yeah, that's sure realistic! Maybe if you're colourblind or wear numerous pairs of sunglasses. I look outside and see - what's this? COLOUR?!


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 13, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> It's not moving - it's going multi-console.
> 
> Heck, SE has said that they'll be porting SO4 (not that it's worth it, what a crappy game), Last Remnant (moar liek SaGa Remnant) and Infinite Undiscovery.



None of those are conformed ports and two of them are Microsoft funded, development wise.
Also, need more use of IMHO tags.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 13, 2009)

Square-Enix has to make money. If it's not doing good enough business with Sony, then they share business with another company.

Game designers (Square-enix, EA, Raven, etc) are *usually* not bound by game companies (Nintendo, Sony, Microsoft).


----------



## Aquin (Mar 14, 2009)

TehSean said:


> Emulation will have the most games )



lol, gotta second that. Can't wait till there are working PS2 and Xbox emulators (i mean fully compatible and nearly flawless.). The ones i have tried just don't configure right.


----------



## Takun (Mar 14, 2009)

EVERYONE SHOULD OWN EVERY SYSTEM AND SHOULD BE WILLING TO SHELL OUT $1000+ OR ELSE STOP COMPLAINING WHEN A GAME GOES TO ONE SYSTEM INSTEAD OF ANOTHER.

Anyone here who said that without paying for it all themselves should kindly stfu.

:3


----------



## Hydramon (Mar 14, 2009)

Aquin said:


> I've always hated uber Xbox360 fanboys. Final Fantasy is a SQUARESOFT title. Get the company right sheesh. Squaresoft became Square-Enix around FF12.


 Actually, it was between Final Fantasy X and Final Fantasy X-2, long before XII


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 17, 2009)

360 has Banjo-Kazooie Nuts & Bolts.

Psst, the DS has been nicking FF games for ages.


----------



## Yaoi-Mikey (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm honestly glad that more games are going between consoles, I have a 360 and honestly I'd rather not get a PS3 anytime soon, it's overly-expensive and there's only 1 or maybe 2 games out for it now that I wanna play along with I don't like blu-ray either.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 19, 2009)

Foxstar said:


> None of those are conformed ports and two of them are Microsoft funded, development wise.
> Also, need more use of IMHO tags.



And yet we have Sigma II (which is essentially NBII pumped).


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 19, 2009)

Yaoi-Mikey said:


> I don't like blu-ray either.




I don't get the whole anti Blu-Ray thing, really. It's another form of storage medium. Blu-Ray are as necessary as CD's and DVD's. 


As for fandom, Yahtzee pretty much said it best by saying that sequels should be banned so developers can be forced to come up with better and unique ideas, and that sequels tend to create retarded fanboys.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 19, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> As for fandom, Yahtzee pretty much said it best by saying that sequels should be banned so developers can be forced to come up with better and unique ideas, and that sequels tend to create retarded fanboys.


 Do mean the FF fandom, Or....?


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 19, 2009)

No, fandom period.

I can't say I *completely* agree, but he makes a good point.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Mar 19, 2009)

Seeing as how the Final Fantasy series is merely a set of stupid-long interactive novels instead of actual games, they can be exempt _I guess.

_But really, I'm not concerned about the PS3's games.  I've got a PC, the _good _games that get released to the 360 end up getting ported there anyway.  I think I've got my bases covered that way.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 19, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Final Fantasy is a Square-Enix made game not Nintendo.
> 
> If your gonna to be smart ..  then try to be smart!



I think what Eli means was that the Earliest Final fantasy games were on the NES before migrating over to another system.

You know...the "bow out the catridge befor inserting it into the system" games with the lovely grahics and the Midi music.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 19, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I think what Eli means was that the Earliest Final fantasy games were on the NES before migrating over to another system.
> 
> You know...the "bow out the catridge befor inserting it into the system" games with the lovely grahics and the Midi music.



Nope.. Final Fantasy was made on the Square-Enix's CONSOLE-SQUARED back in 1294..

the game console with 129 buttons and a shoot the moon feature.

Good times.


No seriously Perverted-Impact.. people were saying "FF was a Sony game! It's meant to be on the PS3"  If you are old enough to remember.. it was on the nintendo console first or "a nintendo game"

Is this too hard to comprehend?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 19, 2009)

Eli said:


> That's probably too complicated and old for him to understand..



If his brain explodes, we will know and have Pinesol on hand.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 19, 2009)

Eli said:


> Nope.. Final Fantasy was made on the Square-Enix's CONSOLE-SQUARED back in 1294..
> 
> the game console with 129 buttons and a shoot the moon feature.
> 
> ...



I see what you did tharr!!!

Unless he was born in 96-97, not a lot of people would know that unless they were "srs FF fans".
I remember my babysitter owning a few of the FF games for the NES. She used to play it and my sister and I would watch it.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 19, 2009)

A lot of people still think that number six was the best.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 19, 2009)

I can't bring myself to really play through the earlier FF games. Nothing against the stories (except FF5's), but I bought FFAnthology and I was so bored with playing FF5 and 6 I didn't finish them. I didn't finish 4 either years prior to that. In fact, of the old FF games the only ones I could really play now are 9 and Tactics.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 19, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> I don't get the whole anti Blu-Ray thing, really. It's another form of storage medium. *Blu-Ray are as necessary as CD's and DVD's.*


Not yet they aren't. The 360 is getting away using DVD tech still and so are movies.
Until stand-alone Blu-ray became cheaper people aren't going to like/care about it.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 19, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> Not yet they aren't.



That's what I was getting to. CD's and DVD's were at one time "unnecessary". Just because it isn't "necessary" doesn't mean it shouldn't exist.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 19, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I think what Eli means was that the Earliest Final fantasy games were on the NES before migrating over to another system.
> 
> You know...the "bow out the catridge befor inserting it into the system" games with the lovely grahics and the Midi music.


 Yes, I know that Nintendo had a licenses for FF1-6.

Well of coures I know the NES is, I had two of them.  


Eli said:


> Nope.. Final Fantasy was made on the Square-Enix's CONSOLE-SQUARED back in 1294..
> 
> the game console with 129 buttons and a shoot the moon feature.
> 
> Good times.


God, Your starting to sound like Wolf-Bone. :V 




Eli said:


> No seriously Perverted-Impact.. people were saying "FF was a Sony game! It's meant to be on the PS3" If you are old enough to remember.. it was on the nintendo console first or "a nintendo game"
> 
> Is this too hard to comprehend?


 No, It's not hard at all.


Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I see what you did tharr!!!
> 
> Unless he was born in 96-97, not a lot of people would know that unless they were "srs FF fans".
> I remember my babysitter owning a few of the FF games for the NES. She used to play it and my sister and I would watch it.


 I was born in the early 90, Thank you very much. >:[


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 19, 2009)

Eli said:


> A lot of people still think that number six was the best.


 Big LOLs, FF9 was the best.


----------



## TehSean (Mar 19, 2009)

Personally I think FF1 was the best. They should've stopped there.


----------



## Toaster (Mar 19, 2009)

Aquin said:


> For Ps3 owners, how many of you are also pissed that a lot of companies are choosing to move to the 360?
> 
> The most recent Square-Enix fail in this case was Star Ocean 4: The Last Hope. I want to play that game very very badly, i am a huge SO nut, Second Evolution being my favorite... but should i save $450 just to play one game? I mean come on Microsoft, stop taking my favorite games.
> 
> ...



Really, I wouldn't mind, I have all 3 of the newer systems.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 20, 2009)

This just proves it - don't trust furries for gaming.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 20, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> This just proves it - don't trust furries for gaming.


 Hey, I didn't do anything bad. >:[


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Mar 20, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> This just proves it - don't trust furries for gaming.




Because they'll just start talking about Final Fantasy?  Yeah, that seems about right.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 20, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Because they'll just start talking about Final Fantasy? Yeah, that seems about right.


 I think he's talking about Ornias and TehSean.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Mar 20, 2009)

That makes sense too, I guess.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm not wolf-bone.. I'm not Shenzi.. I'M NOT A GOD DAMNED ALT!! >.<


Perverted Impact said:


> Big LOLs, FF9 was the best.



I still think FF7 is the best... but that's only cause the other ones bored me


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 20, 2009)

FF9 had, for me, a lot to do. And I liked that Chocobo side game. But I will admit it took me a bit of time before liking FF9.

And FF9's card game was far, far less annoying than FF8. I actually got every card. Triple Triad was a god awful mess.


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 21, 2009)

Aquin said:


> I mean the controller is HUGE.


Are we talking about the same system...?

I mean, the old XBox's controller was huge... But then they changed it and now it fits into your hand quite comfortably... <(>.>)^


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Mar 22, 2009)

Aquin said:


> For Ps3 owners, how many of you are also pissed that a lot of companies are choosing to move to the 360?
> 
> The most recent Square-Enix fail in this case was Star Ocean 4: The Last Hope. I want to play that game very very badly, i am a huge SO nut, Second Evolution being my favorite... but should i save $450 just to play one game? I mean come on Microsoft, stop taking my favorite games.
> 
> ...


 
L...O...L... Now you know what it feels like to be a Nintendo fan.
I can't tell you how delighted I am.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Mar 22, 2009)

Well seeing as how the PS3 isn't a strict casual-centered console, we _don't _know what it feels like to be a nintendo fan.


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 22, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Well seeing as how the PS3 isn't a strict casual-centered console, we don't know what it feels like to be a nintendo fan.


Well LittleBigPlanet doesn't help for a start. And you can't say you have Madworld. Ouch. :C


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Mar 22, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Well seeing as how the PS3 isn't a strict casual-centered console, we _don't _know what it feels like to be a nintendo fan.


 
A. You are wrong.
B. You are using what I said in the wrong context.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Mar 22, 2009)

Kirbizard said:


> Well LittleBigPlanet doesn't help for a start. And you can't say you have Madworld. Ouch. :C




Ooh, Madworld.  _A _game.


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 22, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Ooh, Madworld.  _A _game.


Well _duh_, it's a gaming console. You can't play carrots in it.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Mar 22, 2009)

Sorry, the italics in the letter A were not very prominent.  I was merely stating that naming one game does not defend anything.

Also, I wish I could play carrots on a console.  They're so yummy.  ;~;


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 22, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Sorry, the italics in the letter A were not very prominent.  I was merely stating that naming one game does not defend anything.


I know what you meant, I was just joking. You're quite right though. <(n.n)>

...

What if I mentioned House of the Dead? :v




LotsOfNothing said:


> Also, I wish I could play carrots on a console.  They're so yummy.  ;~;


I had a carrot that was shaped like a pair of legs once, I wonder what kind of game that would be like? 8o


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Mar 22, 2009)

House of the Dead can be considered casual, since it's not very challenging and it doesn't tend to take itself seriously.  But whatever, I'm done fanboying for today.

Also, that carrot would probably make...uh..and Olympic running-type game.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow... light gun games being considered CASUAL?

Fucking newfag gamers.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Mar 22, 2009)

I love how you took my post seriously, and decided to mock me by using an overused 4chan term.  Also, I was referring to one game, not an entire genre.  Thank you for not realising that, _oldfag.  _See?  I can be witty too.


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 23, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Wow... light gun games being considered CASUAL?
> 
> Fucking newfag gamers.



I agree completely, I mean, Wii Play was HARDCORE to the max. <(n____n)>


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 23, 2009)

___fag is not really limited as a 4chan term.

And even still, the game is still hardcore, as it pretty much represents the older HotD games. Heck, back then there were no grenades!


----------



## AlexX (Mar 23, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Well seeing as how the PS3 isn't a strict casual-centered console, we don't know what it feels like to be a nintendo fan.


If you're going to Nintendo-bash, at least make it RELEVANT. You're bringing up a subject completely unrelated to what he was talking about in his post.


----------

